# [SOLVED] wpa_supplicant connects but no internet access

## theoneyouknow

Hello.

I am new Gentoo user, I installed it for the first time, and now I am trying to set up wifi access.

I configured wpa_supplicant, and it connects to wifi and as far as I can see IP adress is signed, but for some reason I still have no internet access.

I've been trying to find a solution for this problem for few days now, but I couldn't find anything on forum.

Here are some information that might help (note - I am using systemd):

/etc/conf.d/net

```

wpa_supplicant_args="-B -M -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf"

modules_wlo1="wpa_supplicant"

config_wlo1="dhcpcd"

```

I am running wpa_supplicant with: 

```
wpa_supplicant -iwlo1 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf
```

This is the log when starting wpa_supplicant:

```

Successfully initialized wpa_supplicant

wlo1: SME: Trying to authenticate with 4a:d9:e7:65:98:5a (SSID='Student' freq=2437 MHz)

wlo1: Trying to associate with 4a:d9:e7:65:98:5a (SSID='Student' freq=2437 MHz)

wlo1: Associated with 4a:d9:e7:65:98:5a

wlo1: CTRL-EVENT-SUBNET-STATUS-UPDATE status=0

wlo1: WPA: Key negotiation completed with 4a:d9:e7:65:98:5a [PTK=CCMP GTK=CCMP]

wlo1: CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 4a:d9:e7:65:98:5a completed [id=1 id_str=]

```

This is my wpa_supplicant.conf:

```

ctrl_interface=DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel

update_config=1

network={

   ssid="A1 WLAN_840D99"

   scan_ssid=1

   psk="********"

   proto=RSN

   key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

   pairwise=CCMP

   auth_alg=OPEN

   priority=5

}

network={

        ssid="Student"

        scan_ssid=1  

        psk="*******"

        proto=RSN

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=CCMP

        auth_alg=OPEN

        priority=5

}

```

Any help would be appreciated. Thank you in advance  :Smile: Last edited by theoneyouknow on Tue Feb 11, 2020 10:49 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## charles17

 *theoneyouknow wrote:*   

> /etc/conf.d/net
> 
> ```
> 
> wpa_supplicant_args="-B -M -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf"
> ...

 

Where did get that first line?  Please compare here

 *theoneyouknow wrote:*   

> This is my wpa_supplicant.conf:
> 
> ```
> 
> ctrl_interface=DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel
> ...

 

Did you compile with qt5 USE flag?  Then you should remove the manually added network={ ... } entries and use wpa_cli for the setup.

----------

## theoneyouknow

I did compile it with qt5 USE flag.

I followed all instruction from gentoo wiki, and I checked everything a few times to make sure I didn't miss something.

----------

## charles17

 *theoneyouknow wrote:*   

> I did compile it with qt5 USE flag.

 So you'd better use the wpa_cli method.

 *theoneyouknow wrote:*   

> I followed all instruction from gentoo wiki, ...

 The line wpa_supplicant_args="-B -M -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf"  goes into /etc/conf.d/wpa_supplicant which is only needed if you used dhcpcd instead of netifrc.

Edit

Sorry, just now I saw you are using systemd.  The wpa_supplicant wiki article might not be relevant for sysemd.  No clue regarding network management there.

----------

## theoneyouknow

I tried using wpa_cli, same thing happens, I am able to establish wifi connection and everything seems ok, but I have no internet access again...

----------

## charles17

Any output of ifconfig -a?

----------

## theoneyouknow

This is the output of ifconfig -a:

```

eno1: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether b0:0c:d1:6c:09:c1  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 240  bytes 18604 (18.1 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 53  bytes 4326 (4.2 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 1000  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 2710  bytes 250896 (245.0 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 2710  bytes 250896 (245.0 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlo1: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.0.145  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.0.255

        inet6 fe80::abc5:2fc3:bd64:d40e  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether d0:c6:37:3a:67:0e  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 860  bytes 63201 (61.7 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 141  bytes 17501 (17.0 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

----------

## AlexJGreen

_Last edited by AlexJGreen on Mon Dec 28, 2020 3:20 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## theoneyouknow

I do have Networkmanager installed, I finally mangaged to connect to wifi using nmtui and establish internet connection.

Thank you very much for help  :Smile: 

----------

